# 8 Acres in Western NC - Ready for Horses



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

The lower level of the house was built in 1989 and is built into the slope (walk-out basement). By itself it was a complete little house with kitchen, family/living room, 2 br, full bath. Easy to heat/cool, quiet, safe from storms. The attached, oversized 2-car garage is on this level.

The upper level was the "dream house" added in 2000. It has a big great room with wetbar (sink, microwave, mini-fridge), huge master bedroom w/bath, another half-bath, office, and two more bedrooms/bonus rooms. It has oak floors; master bedroom and great room also have pine paneling and cathedral ceiling.

Appliances are fairly new: mostly 2007 to 2010. New metal roof in 2008.

The porch/deck is 8 feet wide and runs along three sides of the house. It is fully covered, and so keeps rain and snow away from the siding. You never open the door to a bank of snow!

The house is on well water, but the tap and meter for public water are in and paid for. The barn is on public water, and the house could be connected by running a line alongside the driveway to the house.

There is a detached shop with water, electric, and plumbed for air (compressed air).

Two acres are fenced and cross-fenced with three-rail vinyl-covered wood. The barn (2008) is along (actually part of) the dividing fence with double doors opening from the stalls both to the paddock/drylot (.33 acre) and the pasture (1.65 acres). The barn has a tack room with a utility sink and a hay storage room. There is electric and water at the barn. Pasture and paddock both have automatic waterers; stalls are also plumbed for auto-waterers (but I use buckets). On the pasture side the barn also has an 8-foot overhang.

Some of the property is clear and could be turned into pasture if desired. Part of the land is wooded, and a creek runs through it. The creek comes from a spring on the property.

The area includes some small cattle farms, chicken farms, crops, and homes on smaller lots ( .5 acres and up). It's rural to semi-rural, on rolling hills.

Burke County, NC, near Morganton and Hickory.

MLS#22734, Hickory, NC

Oh yeah, the price: $239,900.


----------

